# Got a ticket for "Exhibition of Acceleration"



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

amoung other things, including no front plate, and no liability insurance (BS, had it)

No, I was NOT street racing. I went to the baseball game with my family and some friends, incuding my near-80 grandmother who can barely walk now. She is moving to Houston and has rarely left the house, so we went to the game (she loves baseball). We had good seats and a parking pass, so we parked right in front of the stadium. I was driving my father's car out of the lot to leave, he has an E39 M5. So we are just leaving the lot, which turns into a 4 lane street and we were the only car in the middle of street. Had my dad, mom, and elderly grandmother with me. The light was turning red, still yellow when we went through. The car was in first at less than 1500rpms. Seeing that the light was changing, I had to make a choice. Went though. Accelerated the car slowly (NO tire squealing, DSC ON, Sport button OFF) from about 5 to 20-25 or 1500-less than 3500 rpms. As I do this, a cop on a horse yells at me and older me to "cut it off NOW!!!" I do so and think that I am about to get a ticket for running a red light (it was yellow) even thought the cross street was closed. He comes up on horseback and is screaming at me for endagering all the pedestrians and such. There were none on the srteet or within 50 feet. I was shocked at how amazingly rude this asshole was. Screaming at me and seeming to try to piss me off. A bunch of yelling from him ensues. Of couse, I co-opererate immedeatly and give him insurance and licence. He goes back and writes up his tickets and such. Comes back and yells at me some more. I foolishly say when I find out what I'm being charged with (and get very pissed at this jerk) "that's bull-shit!!" He asked at one point "Why do you think I'm writing you this, do you think you were indagering anyone?" Stuff like that. I immediately said "Write the ticket for what you think is fair and we'll deal with this in court" He says "that's a great attitude you're tacking" I thought my response was legitimate and fair. My father in the passerger seat says something to the effect of "Don't you think your attitude it great, what a fine example you're setting?" He could see the cop through the sunroof since the cop was on horesback. Of course, he yells at my dad and threatens me with arrest if I say anthing more as the horse was about to eat the mirror on the M5. He orders me to the back of the car and berades me more, threatens to arrest me several more times. I sign the ticked begrugenly and go on my way.

This guy was the biggest asshole that I have ever meet. I did not violate any traffic laws and did cerainly did not endager anyone as he alleged. The tires were quiet and I barely breathed on the trottle, never exeeding 3500 in 1st gear. My father, mother and grandma all witnessed this and commented on how unprofessional this guy was. These charges are bull-shit (well, maybe not the front plate ) I am going to file a complaint and so is my father. He and my mom are both attorneys, so they have more knowledge about this stuff than me.

Of course, the trial is on my birthday :thumbdwn: It will be moved  

Anway, auto-x bright and early tomorrow 

and cops wonder why people don't like them   

not all are bad, but guys like this ruin it for them all :thumbdwn:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry to hear that Nate... I also had a "bad experience" with a cop back in NY (Nassau County).

I was driving back home from a dinner in the City with some friends, when this cop pulls me over and gives me a ticket for speeding. I ask him how fast I was going, and he says 85 Mph :yikes: (on a 55 Mph  )

I told him I was probably not doing 55 Mph, but was certainly NOT doing 85 Mph either, as that would've been very, very naive. Especially because there was some road work going on (there's always road work on 495 - not at the time he pulled me over though). He doesn't even pay attention to what I'm saying... Walks back to his car, and 20-25 minutes later :yikes:, gives me a ticket for speeding: 68 Mph on 55 Mph road...  In the meantime, cars were literally "flying" by us... Oh well, it could've been worse... But I spent the whole week pissed off. I just couldn't get the incident off my mind...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Sorry to hear that Nate... I also had a "bad experience" with a cop back in NY (Nassau County).
> 
> I was driving back home from a dinner in the City with some friends, when this cop pulls me over and gives me a ticket for speeding. I ask him how fast I was going, and he says 85 Mph :yikes: (on a 55 Mph  )
> 
> I told him I was probably not doing 55 Mph, but was certainly NOT doing 85 Mph either, as that would've been very, very naive. Especially because there was some road work going on (there's always road work on 495 - not at the time he pulled me over though). He doesn't even pay attention to what I'm saying... Walks back to his car, and 20-25 minutes later :yikes:, gives me a ticket for speeding: 68 Mph on 55 Mph road...  In the meantime, cars were literally "flying" by us... Oh well, it could've been worse... But I spent the whole week pissed off. I just couldn't get the incident off my mind... *


He probably wasn't nearly the asshole that this guy was. The Astros had just won with a homerun in the bottom of the 9th and this ***** ruined the night 

I also had two speeding tickets in the last two month and my paint problems


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> He probably wasn't nearly the asshole that this guy was. The Astros had just won with a homerun in the bottom of the 9th and this ***** ruined the night
> 
> I also had two speeding tickets in the last two month and my paint problems  *


Do you have a LA or TX license? If this is the third one, you're at risk of losing your license, aren't you?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Do you have a LA or TX license? If this is the third one, you're at risk of losing your license, aren't you? *


TX

I thought it was 6 in a year :dunno:

Speeding in TX in March, paid. Speeding in LA in April, court in July or pay.

I will NOT get conviced of this. All means necessary will be used for this. I will go to jury trial if necessary :thumb:

I hadn't gotten any in well more than a year until March  I'm such a better driver than anyone else in the fawking state


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> TX
> 
> ...


Oh, ok. In NY you could never get that many. 10 points and your lincense's suspended... So, depending on how fast you're going over the speed limit (55 Mph), 2 tickets may be enough...

Dude, the traffic in Tampa is driving me NUTS!  This has got to be the only place on Earth where people actually SLOW DOWN when they move to the fawking (I liked that ) left lane. Oh, and forget about blinkers... I think they were never told what to use it for...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

man, that's pretty funny (the horse and how rude the cop was, etc)... sorry for what happened... ppl in Austin almost always go for the yellow light, actually I got rear-ended real bad one time coz I braked for the yellow light. 

I bet the cop didn't like your M5, and maybe the car got a little too loud when you stepped on it? sounded like he was pissed or something. I understand you were really pissed off, but the way you reacted wasn't the smartest. He *will* remember who you were and will probably show up in court to make sure you'll have to pay for the ticket. well, good luck...

--Andrew


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Oh, ok. In NY you could never get that many. 10 points and your lincense's suspended... So, depending on how fast you're going over the speed limit (55 Mph), 2 tickets may be enough...
> 
> Dude, the traffic in Tampa is driving me NUTS!  This has got to be the only place on Earth where people actually SLOW DOWN when they move to the fawking (I liked that ) left lane. Oh, and forget about blinkers... I think they were never told what to use it for...  *


I don't think there is a points system here. I am almost certain that it is 6 in a year :dunno:

People in Houston are the WORST that I have ever driven in. :tsk:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ayn said:


> *I bet the cop didn't like your M5, and maybe the car got a little too loud when you stepped on it? sounded like he was pissed or something. I understand you were really pissed off, but the way you reacted wasn't the smartest. He *will* remember who you were and will probably show up in court to make sure you'll have to pay for the ticket. well, good luck...
> 
> --Andrew *


I think that is what pissed him off. The car isn't that quiet. I barely touched the trottle though and never exeeded 25 mph:dunno:

I did get a little to hostle reacting to his rudeness, but I eventually realized that this wasn't going anywhere. I don't give a rat's ass whether he remembers or not. This will not stand up in court.

This ticket isn't even listed in the fine book, I think it is a fairly heavy charge. I will go to a jury trial if it comes to that. I had two attorneys in the car to back me up


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I don't think there is a points system here. I am almost certain that it is 6 in a year :dunno:
> 
> People in Houston are the WORST that I have ever driven in. :tsk: *


Houston drivers can't be worse than Tampa drivers... That's just impossible... I'm telling you, ppl here can't drive for $hit!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Houston drivers can't be worse than Tampa drivers... That's just impossible... I'm telling you, ppl here can't drive for $hit!  *


umm...you would be SHOCKED at what goes on here    

anyway, I gotta get up at 7am. good night :bigpimp:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> umm...you would be SHOCKED at what goes on here
> 
> anyway, I gotta get up at 7am. good night :bigpimp: *


I'm ready to hit the sack too. Have fun tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Nate, I would seriously consider filing a complaint against that cop. They have a duty to do, but that DOES NOT include unnecessary hostility and rudeness. Make a point that he threatened the arrest you several times without justifiable cause.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

geomax said:


> *Nate, I would seriously consider filing a complaint against that cop. They have a duty to do, but that DOES NOT include unnecessary hostility and rudeness. Make a point that he threatened the arrest you several times without justifiable cause. *


That is under consideration :thumb:

I doubt that anything is going to happen to him. Probably just unecessary work, but it would be nice to have a complaint on his file :angel:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

From your version it does sound like the guy was a horse's patoot. However, are you certain that at some point early on in the conversation you didn't display just a bit of an attitude? Be honest.

I've worked with law enforcement officials before. The majority of them are a credit to the profession. But if there is one universal thing that pisses them all off it's the guy or gal that displays a contempt of cop (their 'just cause' for incarcerating someone) attitude.

Regardless, there are always two sides to every story and you'll have your day in court to try to convince the judge that the charges were excessive and the law enforcement official was abusive.

Good luck!

I'll be looking out for your case to appear on Court TV!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Nate, 

Sorry to hear about that.  

Like I posted last time when I was pulled over. Cops like him are jealous. Tell you what. He has a crush on the M5 you're driving. By using verbal abuse, he hopes to be the dominant one in a S&M cop-victim relationship. As a matter of fact, his enhanced voice intensity is to cover his uncomfortable erection. What's worst. The M5 comes with a sunroof. Trust me. He probably have a dozen of fetish ideas to do with that.And he does wear a pair of leather boots right?  Ahh...next thing he does is to *horse* off to the nearest donut shop to work on the, ahem, donuts in his most imaginative way. 

Ok, back to business. 

I'd suggest you take it to the court. I did and I won. Be prepared even if you have to draw up a diagram, use PowerPoint, animation etc. Also, you've 3 witnesses too. Draft up a good plan for your defense. Say that you were threatened by his verbal abuse. Think of a way to make him display his anger in court.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nate, sorry to hear that.

BTW, are you going to file a complaint against the horse ?  You said it attempted to eat the mirror


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Nate, sorry to hear that.
> 
> BTW, are you going to file a complaint against the horse ?  You said it attempted to eat the mirror  *


If he did that and if the M5 was Imola red or Apfel green I would say the case would be thrown out of court.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *If he did that and if the M5 was Imola red or Apfel green I would say the case would be thrown out of court.   *


LOL! Yes, I would go only against the horse, heck with the police !


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> * Think of a way to make him display his anger in court.
> *


Ahhh... yes... think "Caine Mutiny." Did he have "worry marbles?"


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> LOL! Yes, I would go only against the horse, heck with the police !  *


Yeah! That way the horse would have to appear in court, and I doubt that he would be smart enough to call the police officer in as a witness. And if the horse doesn't appear, then the case is won!

Heh, you can pick up some things once in a while from watching Perry Mason or Matlock.


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

Was that the Friday night game? I was down there, second row on the first base line.

Anyway, I find that 90% of the time the cop won't show up if they're HPD and you're going to Houston city court, and if they see that you have a lawyer with you they will conveniently 'not remember any details of the case'. Although it sounds like this guy had a bug up his ass, so he might press forward anyway. Honestly that sounds like a bs ticket to me, I've never heard of anything like that before. You should get your dad to call around and get some recommendations on people who handle traffic stuff, or maybe just look up the supposed 'law' you have broken.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Nate, I feel for you. That sucks! I too have had a few run-ins with egomaniac cops. Be prepared for him to lie against you in court. The most preposterous part of the whole story is that he wrote you up on what seems to be racing-type charge, and you had an 80 year old woman in the car!!?!?!


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Call you grandmother to the witness stand to attack his character.

Sure we all deserve speeding tickets from times when the cops are not around… but it sounds like this guy was emotionally out of control. Surely your sweet grandma could sway a jury.

Check his medical records… a guy like that probably has a history of mental illness.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

RSKeisuke said:


> *Was that the Friday night game? I was down there, second row on the first base line.
> 
> Anyway, I find that 90% of the time the cop won't show up if they're HPD and you're going to Houston city court, and if they see that you have a lawyer with you they will conveniently 'not remember any details of the case'. Although it sounds like this guy had a bug up his ass, so he might press forward anyway. Honestly that sounds like a bs ticket to me, I've never heard of anything like that before. You should get your dad to call around and get some recommendations on people who handle traffic stuff, or maybe just look up the supposed 'law' you have broken. *


Nah, it was last night, Saturday.

I was sitting in the Diamond club level, row 1, just off to the right side of the umpire. I could see the calls as well as the ump could :angel:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *From your version it does sound like the guy was a horse's patoot. However, are you certain that at some point early on in the conversation you didn't display just a bit of an attitude? Be honest.
> 
> I've worked with law enforcement officials before. The majority of them are a credit to the profession. But if there is one universal thing that pisses them all off it's the guy or gal that displays a contempt of cop (their 'just cause' for incarcerating someone) attitude.
> 
> ...


The guy was screaming and raving at me before I said a word. Was rude from the get go. When he kept berading me, I calmly said "Sir, I am fully co-operating, there is no need to be rude" He was a dick head and there is nothing else to describe it.

I know most cops are good guys and are just doing thier job, this guy was on a power trip and was a dick.


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

Texas Transportation Code

§ 545.420. Racing on Highway

(a) A person may not participate in any manner in:

(1) a race;

(2) a vehicle speed competition or contest;

(3) a drag race or acceleration contest;

(4) a test of physical endurance of the operator of a vehicle; or

(5) *an exhibition of vehicle speed or acceleration * or to make a vehicle speed record.

(b) In this section:

(1) "Drag race" means the operation of:

(A) two or more vehicles from a point side by side at accelerating speeds in a competitive attempt to outdistance each other; or

(B) one or more vehicles over a common selected course, from the same place to the same place, for the purpose of comparing the relative speeds or power of acceleration of the vehicle or vehicles in a specified distance or time.

(2) "Race" means the use of one or more vehicles in an attempt to:

(A) outgain or outdistance another vehicle or prevent another vehicle from passing;

(B) arrive at a given destination ahead of another vehicle or vehicles; or

(C) test the physical stamina or endurance of an operator over a long-distance driving route.

Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, § 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> The guy was screaming and raving at me before I said a word. Was rude from the get go. When he kept berading me, I calmly said "Sir, I am fully co-operating, there is no need to be rude" He was a dick head and there is nothing else to describe it.
> 
> I know most cops are good guys and are just doing thier job, this guy was on a power trip and was a dick. *


Just like in all lines of work there are good cops and bad cops.

However, if he perceived your action to be that of endangering the public welfare in the area, then I can't see that he was out of line in raising his voice and your consciousness to that perception.

If everything you told us is accurate, then I have to believe that the case will be thrown out. You've got some very credible witnesses and unless the cop was riding 'Mr. Ed' it appears he has no witnesses to corroborate his view of the situation.

Anyway, relax and keep hoping that the 'Stros can mount some kind of 'Exhibition of Acceleration' themselves, and challenge for the Central Division crown. They've only playing .500 ball so far (21 - 21), but it's still early yet and they're still in the hunt.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JT - '02 330i said:


> * (5) an exhibition of vehicle speed or acceleration  or to make a vehicle speed record.
> 
> *


Very ambiguous


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Anyway, relax and keep hoping that the 'Stros can mount some kind of 'Exhibition of Acceleration' themselves, and challenge for the Central Division crown. They've only playing .500 ball so far (21 - 21), but it's still early yet and they're still in the hunt. *


At least they aren't the LASTros of early last season


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Shouldn't the charge be fairly easy to refute in court... I mean, you had your xx year old Grandmother in the car--- are you truly going to endanger her or scare her in any manner with your parents in the car? The circumstances should make it easy to refute... just bring granny in with you and have her as a witness to the stupidity of the cop and his bogus charge. 

Reminds me of a incident yesterday driving on the highway in my wife's ML320. I was moving decently on a city hwy and saw a cop coming up on me. I dropped my speed down to let him go by as I don't like cops behind me. So he passes in medium light traffic, and I watch him driving ahead of me. 

30 seconds after passing me, I see him step on it and accelerate quickly, passing many cars and turns his lights on. I stretch to see what he pulled over, and it's a black M5. I hadn't noticed the M5 going any faster than surrounding traffic, but he picked him out of a pack of dozens of cars and made a bee-line for him. 

I said to my wife what a shame it was what he did.. nailing the M5 for doing what everyone else was doing. My next comment was that it sure is nice driving a silver grocery getter sedan because I drive aggressively and cops do not notice the car. It makes me question the wisdom of getting a high-visibility car like an M3 or M5 with my aggressive driving style. 

I felt bad for the M5 driver... sweet machine.

- JP


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Shouldn't the charge be fairly easy to refute in court... I mean, you had your xx year old Grandmother in the car--- are you truly going to endanger her or scare her in any manner with your parents in the car? The circumstances should make it easy to refute... just bring granny in with you and have her as a witness to the stupidity of the cop and his bogus charge.
> 
> Reminds me of a incident yesterday driving on the highway in my wife's ML320. I was moving decently on a city hwy and saw a cop coming up on me. I dropped my speed down to let him go by as I don't like cops behind me. So he passes in medium light traffic, and I watch him driving ahead of me.
> 
> ...


Wow, scary stuff. I hate it when the nail guys for the kind of car they drive. Cops have been quoted as saying that they ticket nice cars because those guys can "afford" it. Well, I can't afford an M5, nor the potential rediculous cost of this if convicted :thumbdwn:

I seriously think that if I were driving my car or any other normal looking car, this would not have happened at all. The M5 is LeMans Blue, not exactly a subdued color


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> The M5 is LeMans Blue, not exactly a subdued color  *


IMHO LeMans Blue is one of the sweetest BMW colors of all-time! Definitely not subdued as you say, but drop dead gorgeous nonetheless.

Having an M5 and getting that kind of attention is what I consider to be the price of admission to that club. You know it's coming, you just don't know when and in what form. Which is why you have to be judicous (no pun intended) as to when to display that kind of muscle.

The no front license is definitely ticky-tack and probably a display of his perception of your lack of respect for his authority.

But what's the scoop on the no liability insurance gig? Here in Indiana all we need to show is a valid driver's license, proof of registration and insurance. Does the proof of insurance card also need to state liability insurance is included somewhere on the card in the Lone Star state of Texas?:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> But what's the scoop on the no liability insurance gig? Here in Indiana all we need to show is a valid driver's license, proof of registeration and insurance. Does the proof of insurance card also need to state liability insurance is included somewhere on the card in the Lone Star state of Texas?:dunno: :dunno: *


He had an insurance card, but my name was not listed on this card because it was merely the initial one he got when he purchased the car. I am insured on that car, but the new paperwork was not present. That was a BS ticket and will be dismissed without question. The car in insured. In Texas, you have to present licence and liablity insurance. The registration is a sticker on the inside of the windshield.

I love LeMans blue :bigpimp: The car is stunning :yikes:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*luxury cars are prime targets*

most cops will pick a luxury car out from a pack of speeding cars figuring that if the owner can afford the car they probably won't dispute the ticket and just pay it.

it's an affliction with driving a 'nicer' car...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> I seriously think that if I were driving my car or any other normal looking car, this would not have happened at all. The M5 is LeMans Blue, not exactly a subdued color  *


When I had the 996 for the weekend, I was paranoid of cops while driving it. I felt it had a huge bulls eye on it saying "pull me over". As a result I drove the slowest I ever have, all weekend. Definitely not my style.

I thought an M5 would be subtle enough, but black with tinted windows was pretty awesome looking. Apparently, the cop thought so.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I must be one of the only people in this thread to think that Nate shouldn't let this be his life's mission.

Sometimes in life you come across a**sholes who throw a wrench in what should have been a nice day.

If you are really confident and truly a content person then your going to let it go. Do you really think Nate is going to change this A--hole ? 

One of the best expressions I know for something like this is 'do you think your special' In other words this unhappy cop reacts like this to everyone he comes across and he gets Nate's type of reaction from so many different people it's not even funny.


This cop is cursed from living the life he has and that should be enough satisfaction for Nate. He should tell himeself "thank god I am not an unhappy, miserable person like him"

I seriously beleive in letting things go because life is too short to worry about some petty cop 'disrespecting' you.

Should he fight the tickets ? ? Yes but don't plan out every little detail on how your going to do to get this cop and show him who you are . . .


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

I would like to point out at the top of that statute it specifically mentions 'highway', and you were on a surface road. Plus I happen to think that that's a misapplication overall. You probably should have just driven around the stupid cop, what was he going to do, anyway?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

RSKeisuke said:


> *I would like to point out at the top of that statute it specifically mentions 'highway', and you were on a surface road. Plus I happen to think that that's a misapplication overall. You probably should have just driven around the stupid cop, what was he going to do, anyway? *


After baseball games, there are lots of cops and traffic jams. There was no way out


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Nate, any updates on this matter ? 

My father recently got a verbal beating from a cop for accelerating fast too. Just wondered how you case worked out.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *Nate, any updates on this matter ?
> 
> My father recently got a verbal beating from a cop for accelerating fast too. Just wondered how you case worked out. *


Jury trial next month


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Ok. Good luck!


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Sounds like you got a raw deal there. :thumbdwn:

But then again, there's always three sides to every story: your side, his side and the truth. :dunno:

I'm willing to bet that you will have your day in court. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Richscot1 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Exhibition of Acceleration*

I know this is late, but in 2003 the Texas legislature amended its statute on "exhibition of acceleration," and thereby limited the prohibited act to peeling out while "drag racing." I looked and several other States have done likewise. In other words, there is presently no such traffic offense of simply "peeling out," or engaging in an "exhibition of acceleration" in Texas, unless you are then engaged in a "drag race."


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Cop: "Son, do you realize how fast you just did 0-60?"


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Good to know...but the cop will probably always say your were draggin.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Mar 26, 2006)

Since the cop was on horseback, he knew he wasn't being video taped, so he let it fly. I know many cops(in CT) and most are very nice and don't let it goto their heads, However, there are a few that seem to think they are higher than God himself, at times. It sounds like the cop you dealt with is the latter. 

It's ashame really because he doesn't need to be like that and is one of the reason why many people resent police.


----------



## vavet5308 (Dec 21, 2005)

exhibition of acceleration - to take that to the extreme, some cars could get a ticket for that while idling at a light if they have wide tires, throaty exhaust tones, etc. That is a bogus charge, but then, this is a WAY old thread.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Blast from the past.

I never updated this thread with the result. As is typical in Houston, the cop didn't show up for court. With no witness, the chages were dropped.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

nate said:


> I never updated this thread with the result. As is typical in Houston, *the cop didn't show up* for court. With no witness, the chages were dropped.


I love when that happens. Good deal! :thumbup:

This just reminded me, one of the first tickets I ever got was for "exhibition of speed" when I was sixteen. I had to go before a commissioner because of the offense (no traffic school or pay-by-mail fine).

It happened at a stop sign right around my high school, and I was in my Mom's '72 Ford LTD, with a 400cu V8 and skinny tires with water on the ground! I said obviously I didn't _mean_ to burn out, it's just that the tires were so skinny I couldn't help it. Of course the truth is I floored it because of the water to see how far I could burn out! :rofl:

My dad had to come with me to court because I was only 16. He did all the talking and managed to get it dismissed. But then again, it was probably because Dad's a judge. 

--J.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

nate said:


> amoung other things, including no front plate, and no liability insurance (BS, had it)
> 
> No, I was NOT street racing. I went to the baseball game with my family and some friends, incuding my near-80 grandmother who can barely walk now. She is moving to Houston and has rarely left the house, so we went to the game (she loves baseball). We had good seats and a parking pass, so we parked right in front of the stadium. I was driving my father's car out of the lot to leave, he has an E39 M5. So we are just leaving the lot, which turns into a 4 lane street and we were the only car in the middle of street. Had my dad, mom, and elderly grandmother with me. The light was turning red, still yellow when we went through. The car was in first at less than 1500rpms. Seeing that the light was changing, I had to make a choice. Went though. Accelerated the car slowly (NO tire squealing, DSC ON, Sport button OFF) from about 5 to 20-25 or 1500-less than 3500 rpms. As I do this, a cop on a horse yells at me and older me to "cut it off NOW!!!" I do so and think that I am about to get a ticket for running a red light (it was yellow) even thought the cross street was closed. He comes up on horseback and is screaming at me for endagering all the pedestrians and such. There were none on the srteet or within 50 feet. I was shocked at how amazingly rude this asshole was. Screaming at me and seeming to try to piss me off. A bunch of yelling from him ensues. Of couse, I co-opererate immedeatly and give him insurance and licence. He goes back and writes up his tickets and such. Comes back and yells at me some more. I foolishly say when I find out what I'm being charged with (and get very pissed at this jerk) "that's bull-****!!" He asked at one point "Why do you think I'm writing you this, do you think you were indagering anyone?" Stuff like that. I immediately said "Write the ticket for what you think is fair and we'll deal with this in court" He says "that's a great attitude you're tacking" I thought my response was legitimate and fair. My father in the passerger seat says something to the effect of "Don't you think your attitude it great, what a fine example you're setting?" He could see the cop through the sunroof since the cop was on horesback. Of course, he yells at my dad and threatens me with arrest if I say anthing more as the horse was about to eat the mirror on the M5. He orders me to the back of the car and berades me more, threatens to arrest me several more times. I sign the ticked begrugenly and go on my way.
> 
> ...


I would challenge it in court..


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

ChrisTO said:


> most cops will pick a luxury car out from a pack of speeding cars figuring that if the owner can afford the car they probably won't dispute the ticket and just pay it.
> 
> it's an affliction with driving a 'nicer' car...


Yeah i agree...

back in the early 90's my dad's Jet black 7 series w/tinted windows the car was noticed a little too well. A cop pulled him over one time because he thought he was a drug dealer lol.:rofl: :rofl: Cop figured out quick and just told him to move on.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

n pinson said:


> I would challenge it in court..


Um, he did (check the date of the original post). Cop didn't show up. Case dismissed! :thumbup:

--J.


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*similar experience*

Lake Geneva Wisconsin, Police there really love to ticket people from Illinois, I too was within speed limit and went through a clearly yellow light and was given a ticket.. the cop said"yellow means proceed with caution and you must have accelerated because I didnt see your brake lights" Toward the end of the month the cops try meeting their quota.


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> I love when that happens. Good deal! :thumbup:
> 
> This just reminded me, one of the first tickets I ever got was for "exhibition of speed" when I was sixteen. I had to go before a commissioner because of the offense (no traffic school or pay-by-mail fine).
> 
> ...


I did something similar a month ago. Right before school started I decided it was a good idea to see how far I could spin the tires of my 525iA in the rain, through the school zone. I noticed my classmates were outside and could see me, so I didn't pay much attention. Right before the school zone started I dropped back to 1st gear and spun the tires. I managed to keep the tires spinning all the way through third gear. I did a burn out throughout the entire school zone, past the school zone and then some more. I regained traction once fourth gear kicked in. I thought it was awesome. My friends thought it was awesome. The principal didn't. She even made threats to have me arrested.:rofl:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

One from the "You never know what sets people off" file:
It was about 7 a.m. on a Sunday morning, *very* sparse traffic on a divided 4-lane highway....for the last 3 or 4 miles, I had been cruising along in the right lane, doing a steady 75 (in a 55), had the whole road to myself. All of a sudden I see a local cop behind me with his lights flashing. I pulled over onto the shoulder, and watched in my mirror as the cop walked to my car. He immediately began yelling at the top of his lungs "WHAT THE HELL WERE YOU DOING WEAVING IN AND OUT OF TRAFFIC LIKE THAT?????" Never asked for my license & reg, never mentioned *a word* about my speed, just kept on screaming, all red in the face like he was gonna stroke out any second....I remember thinking "Holy crap, is this guy drunk or what?". After carrying on like a mental patient for about a full minute, he said "NOW GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE, AND DON`T LET ME CATCH YOU AROUND HERE AGAIN !!!" I replied "Yes, Sir", and drove off, still shaking my head in disbelief.... a very surreal encounter.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

That sucks. The cops in Santa Barbara are all crazy about stuff like that. Yesterday, I had one follow me all the way from my home to my school (about 5mi away). Probably because my exhause is pretty loud and on the verge of over the legal limit...lol


----------

